# standard cranks



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

SRAM standard cranks, does that mean there BB30?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

```

```



Dank said:


> SRAM standard cranks, does that mean *they're* BB30?


ftfy.
no, it means they have 'standard' size chainrings...53/39, compared to 'compact' (50/34 or 52/36). BB30 is BB30...GXP is GXP. there is no 'standard' bottom bracket at this time. some manufacturers use commonly available technology (BB30) and others have their own standard. some do both. you asked this question already in another part of the forum, yeah? try to only post in the correct section of the forum. 
and...How to Use There, Their and They're: 7 steps - wikiHow:thumbsup:


----------

